# Your thoughts on Doggie daycare



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I just put Ruby (almost 5 months) in daycare yesterday for the first time. I wanted some thoughts on doing this a few days a week. I work from home and during the day I don't have the time to play with Ruby and by evening she is bouncing off the walls.

She seemed to love it and they put her with other dogs that had the same temperament as her. She had a blast with a beagle all day and had about 10 other dogs with her most of the day. I got a tour of the facility and they do breaks from noon - 2 for rest and lunch. Also, if they feel the dog needs to rest they will pull them out for a bit and put them in a kennel. They had a web cam so I checked in from time to time and she looked like she was playing with all of the dogs. 

I don't want to introduce any bad behavior but want Ruby to have more socialization. Does anyone have any positive or negative stories on Doggie Daycare?

One more thing - the owner of the daycare said don't be alarmed if Ruby sleeps the rest of the day and night (she was there about 6 hours). Obviously, we all know our V's are not like other dogs. Ruby slept for 2 hours and then ready to play and run for a couple of hours


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We send Darwin to daycare about once every week or so. He loves it and gets a lot of socialization this way. I love our daycare place because they keep an attendant in each of the rooms with the dogs as a monitor and will take care of any issues and they love Darwin because he tires out the rest of the dogs. I agree though, we get him home and he will sleep for an hour or two and then want to go out and play ball. Oh well!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to start sending Scout to Daycare about once a week starting in June just to get a break because my husband is going to be working out of town for most of the summer.

I think it will be really great for him. We've found a great place that has come highly recommended by friends. By going there he is going to get probably some much needed exercise, he's going to get lots of playtime with his dog buddies and probably a lot more attention that day than he gets at home from me and the kids.

I have several friends that use doggie daycare at least once a week and they cannot say enough good things about it.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I have only wonderful things to say about the day care Merc goes too. It only opened 6 months ago run by the people who were walking him once a week in preparation for boarding with them (I began to not like the place he had boarded previously).

He is always happy to go in - practically leaps the counter in his hurry to get out the back with his mates. He seems happy to see me at the end of the day and as soon as he climbs into the car is asleep and is pretty quiet for the rest of the evening. Bear in mind that he is now 3 so starting to grow up a little. I haven't seen any change in his behavior towards either other dogs or people in this time, perhaps some improvement in his attitude to strangers.

This is a small place, max 20 dogs. They have two groups that they alternate between the interactive area and the "chill out room" with some pens where they can separate any trouble makers or dogs that just need some alone time. 

However, when he previously spent a week at another boarding facility he came home thinner ( they told me he wouldn't eat which is unusual for him) and it was the only time he has tried to mount other dogs even when they clearly did not like it. So I do believe dogs can pick up bad or unsociable habits from being in places where perhaps they aren't happy or aren't supervised properly.

If you feel the place is good and ruby seems happy it will make both your lives better if you feel that she isn't getting enough attention. And I'm pretty sure you will know if it isn't right for either of you.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I am very happy with the facility. I guess my concern is having Ruby there so young at 5 months. After being there 2 days she already developed her bark. I'm sure it was coming soon anyway. She seems to have a lot of fun but she is the youngest dog there and not sure if it is overwhelming to her at this age. I am only having her there a couple days a week (3 days max)

Yesterday, we took her to the dog park for the first time. We were very lucky that 4 other 5 month olds were there playing so she was doing great.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout spent almost a month when he was 4 months old with other Vizslas while we were away on vacation. he came home with a bark. He rarely barked before that. Now he doesn't bark that much at home, but once he gets around other dogs, he goes nutso with the barking. 

I would also say at her age, its probably not overwhelming. I think you are likely doing her a big favour. Once Scout came home from his month away, he was such a sociable dog. They learn how to behave properly with other dogs, and they learn their place quickly. Scout does great around other dogs, I have never heard him growl, and he has never had any kind of dominant behaviour around other dogs. I really do think it was because of what he learned while he was with the other dogs.


----------



## kmorrison (May 6, 2011)

I have worked at two doggie daycares and all I can say is that if you have certain requests for her care and you start thinking they aren't being met, address them immediately with the owner or manager. If you pay for "package" deals, keep track of the time she's there, (paper work gets messed up and you might pay for days that she never used). If you start noticing that she's bringing home bad habits, ask about the dogs she's playing with. And be looking for any sign that she was played with too roughly.
I like the idea of doggie daycare, but I know that every once in a while an employee gets hired that wanted a job more than they want to work with dogs. It helps that they have monitors for you to watch online.
But if you're cautious and pick your day care carefully, it's a great way to expel some energy


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We send Rosie to an outdoor playgroup 5 days a week. On balance, I think it's a good thing. She is very fearful, and the one issue she has little of is fear of other dogs--which I think is due to the socialization. You can see she is very socially skilled. She picks up right away on the other dog's temperament/mood and matches her behavior to it. She can hold her own with rough and tumble play.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan goes to daycare once a week. It gives us a break and she gets an additional activity. It works out well for all of us.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer goes to daycare once a week. We lucked out in that we found a day care whose owners have five vizslas and are involved with the local clubs and rescue organization. So he comes home exhausted after playing with their bunch all day! It's a nice break for my husband and I. We love it and so does he.


----------

